# My 2015 market goats!



## amanda2017 (Feb 16, 2015)

There are my market goats that I'm planning on showing this year! 
How do they look? 
My first show will be June 6!

First set of photos is my doe born 3/7/15





























Second set is my doe born 2/7/15





























I'm trying to decide who to keep and wether and who to sell out of my two bucklings! Bony born 3/7/15


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They sure are cute!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are very nice! I like the 1st buckling as a buck, 2nd as a wether, but that's JMO  
The does are very cute!

if your show is in June, shouldn't the wether already be banded?


----------



## amanda2017 (Feb 16, 2015)

HoosierShadow said:


> They are very nice! I like the 1st buckling as a buck, 2nd as a wether, but that's JMO
> The does are very cute!
> 
> if your show is in June, shouldn't the wether already be banded?


Thanks! 
Yes , but have decided to get him surgically wetherd this year! We've had a very bad experience with banding for the last 2 years. So we have decided to wait until 3 months to do it and just not take him to that show!


----------

